# So many symptoms no diagnosis yet & going nuts!



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

I am new to this board and wondering if someone can offer me any insight. Have nodules on thyroid and fna came back benign. All blood work including t4 and t3 were normal. But I feel like my body is at war with itself. Hands and arms are achy, legs are achy, especially below knee. Frequently feel like I am run down, like I am coming down with a virus. My neck feels thick, and it makes it uncomfortable when trying to sleep. I feel so tired but often can't sleep at night. Sometimes I also feel so racey, like I am on speed. I am so confused. Endo said I have another nodule that is smaller than 1cm standard for biopsy that is a bit questionable. She said I could have that biopsied for peace of mind, but other than that said everything looks good. I don't know where to go from here. I just feel crappy. Is it possible to be both hypo and hyper? Can bloodwork fluctuate?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post what labs you have along with ranges.

Labs can and do fluxuate.

Have you had your Ferritin, B-12 and Vit D checked? I had horrible muscular pains that I believe were due to low Ferritin.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Mom2girlz said:


> I am new to this board and wondering if someone can offer me any insight. Have nodules on thyroid and fna came back benign. All blood work including t4 and t3 were normal.


Do you know the values and ranges yourself? Just because your results are anywhere in the 'normal' range (which IIRC was created in the 1970's from a small population of 200 subjects) does not mean they are normal or OPTIMAL for YOU.

I would suggest getting testing done for thyroid antibodies as well - TPO, Thyroglobulin, TSI, Trab. Your description sounds like you may be bouncing from hypo to hyper, which is common in autoimmune thyroid issues.

Welcome to the forum! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok here are my labs:
Ferritin 31 range 10-291
FT4 1.39 range .83-1.62
TSH 1.51 range .27-4.2
T3 free 2.9 range 2.5-4.3
Vit d 31.8 range 32-100
AntiTPO thy.perox 13 range < 35

I have been taking vitamin d for a few months.

Ultrasound report:
Right lobe 4.9x1.7x1.5 cm
Left lobe 4.8x1.5x1.3 cm

Right: Well circumscribed hypoechoic nodule 3x4x3mm. Well circumscribed echo genic nodule 8x8x7mm. Well circumscribed complex nodule 9x6x4mm. Well circumscribed echogenic nodule 7x5x5mm.
Left: well circumscribed isoechoic nodule with internal vascularity 13x11x7mm

Left nodule was biopsied and benign


----------



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok here are my labs:
Ferritin 31 range 10-291
FT4 1.39 range .83-1.62
TSH 1.51 range .27-4.2
T3 free 2.9 range 2.5-4.3
Vit d 31.8 range 32-100
AntiTPO thy.perox 13 range < 35

I have been taking vitamin d for a few months.

Ultrasound report:
Right lobe 4.9x1.7x1.5 cm
Left lobe 4.8x1.5x1.3 cm

Right: Well circumscribed hypoechoic nodule 3x4x3mm. Well circumscribed echo genic nodule 8x8x7mm. Well circumscribed complex nodule 9x6x4mm. Well circumscribed echogenic nodule 7x5x5mm.
Left: well circumscribed isoechoic nodule with internal vascularity 13x11x7mm

Left nodule was biopsied and benign


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

That ferritin looks low. As I understand, it's ideally supposed to be around 100. Are you taking iron?

If you're bouncing back and forth (and that DOES happen with Hashimoto's), that can make your labs come back "normal."

You're not really supposed to have ANY TPO antibodies. Have you had TSI tested also?

Did they tell you if you had a 'hot' nodule? If so, that could make you have hyper phases.


----------



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

I have not had tsi test nor was I told if the nodule was hot or cold. I am just concerned about what is going on. Autoimmune disorders run in my family. As I was typing this my endo called to schedule another ultrasound and fna but said it was no rush. I hate not having answers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mom2girlz said:


> Ok here are my labs:
> Ferritin 31 range 10-291
> FT4 1.39 range .83-1.62
> TSH 1.51 range .27-4.2
> ...


Well; you certainly have something going on as FT3 is in the basement (your active hormone) and you have internal vascularity. Then you have the complex nodule:

If a nodule has both fluid and solid parts, it is called a complex nodule. They need to be surgically removed if they cause neck pain or difficultly swallowing.
http://www.cedars-sinai.edu/Patients/Health-Conditions/Thyroid-Nodules.aspx

What has your doctor suggested? You could keep an eye on it or perhaps you should see an ENT for a second opinion depending on what your doctor has to say?


----------



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

Endo doesn't seem to think anything is going on with me. I like her a lot but she was quick to suggest antidepressant (which I refused) and she also suggested taking low dose thyroid hormone which I am unsure of. She said it may not be the best to take it since I exhibit sleeplessness and anxiety. My mother and grandmother both had thyroid removed years ago due to goiter and suspicious nodules. I just have no idea what direction I should take. I guess I am my own advocate. I have another ultrasound and fna in late oct. I guess I will just suffer until then. Last night was awful and felt my heart beating out of my chest and racey, slight neck pain but it went away this morning. So strange.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mom2girlz said:


> Endo doesn't seem to think anything is going on with me. I like her a lot but she was quick to suggest antidepressant (which I refused) and she also suggested taking low dose thyroid hormone which I am unsure of. She said it may not be the best to take it since I exhibit sleeplessness and anxiety. My mother and grandmother both had thyroid removed years ago due to goiter and suspicious nodules. I just have no idea what direction I should take. I guess I am my own advocate. I have another ultrasound and fna in late oct. I guess I will just suffer until then. Last night was awful and felt my heart beating out of my chest and racey, slight neck pain but it went away this morning. So strange.


If I were wearing your shoes, I would make an appt. w/ an ENT. I surely would.


----------



## Mom2girlz (Aug 21, 2013)

This may sound like a dumb question, but would visiting ent be for surgical reasons?


----------



## comanchesue (Jan 15, 2013)

You Ferritin and Vitamin D are both low and both can cause hypo like symptoms. 
Are you doing anything to bring up those levels? Even if you're thyroid is 100% perfect, you'd still feel crappy with those levels.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> she also suggested taking low dose thyroid hormone which I am unsure of.


I absolutely agree - this will address your low FT-3.

If you have been on D supplements for a few months your D is still too low. How much are you taking daily? Perspective - I take 5K IU 6 days a week and took the prescription supplement ( can's remember dose but it was high and made me feel better immediately) for 12 weeks - quit and my D began to fall so I started the 5K IU daily, was tested in follow up and found I was at top range so I eliminated it 1 day a week and now hold around 70-80.

Ferritin - you need to supplement with iron - you are low and once you get that up you will feel better. I would supplement , have a period and be right back at the bottom of range. I eventually had endometrial ablation to stp that cycle as oral iron made me quite ill. If you are supplementing - Floridix is a liquid and easier to handle, absorption is supposedly better too.


----------

